# Chickasawhatchee Nov. 19-21



## SuburbanShooter (Oct 28, 2009)

Chickasawhatchee Nov. 19-21...............any one on here going besides me??

Doubt I'll get some feedback but does anyone have any advice on the property?


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Oct 28, 2009)

SuburbanShooter said:


> Chickasawhatchee Nov. 19-21...............any one on here going besides me??
> 
> Doubt I'll get some feedback but does anyone have any advice on the property?



well ive been some and have seen some good deer and hog i would get a gps to take and i hunt right behind the camp ground and seen some good bucks i bow hunt so makes it tuff for me.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks for the info. I got a gps but was hoping to just use my cell phone's GPS. I hear that place is torn up with deer/hog signs so hopefully we'll have some good luck


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2009)

Take your thermocell, with extra refills, watch for snakes, there`s more than a plenty of them, and good luck to you!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Oct 29, 2009)

here is the most important thing..take a compass...i can attest that a gps in those swamps can become completely useless.  At that point the only hope u have of find the truck before daylight is a compass


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2009)

One more thing. It`s hard to get cell phone reception while you in there too.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Oct 30, 2009)

I hunt Chick a lot.  DEFINITELY take a compass, like HH22 said, in those swamps, a gps is basically useless, and you are lucky to get enough cell phone service to send a text, much less call or use the gps on your phone.  I would put on my walking boots and get off the roads.  I like to find some edge and hunt it.  The best luck I have had out there is when I find some oaks that are dropping that create an edge with pines or a swamp.  

When there are a lot of hunters out there, it can get kinda hectic.  I would do my best to stay in the stand all day.  Around 10 you will hear trucks start to crank up, guys start riding/walking around, and they push the deer around a good bit.  I have seen more deer around 11-1 out there when its crowded than any other time, and I really believe it's because of all the human activity. Around that time of yr bucks are starting to cruise, work scrapes, scent check, etc.  The rut over that way usually gets real good around the first of Dec.  so I don't think you will see a lot of hardcore chasing, but still have a pretty good chance of seeing a decent buck on his feet.  

Take some extra bullets with you.  Hogs are everywhere out there, and chances are you will have plenty of opportunities to fill your freezer with as much pork as you can stand.  

PLAY THE WIND AND DO EVERYTHING TO BE SCENT FREE!


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Oct 30, 2009)

Yea Im definitely not relying on my cell phone! I figured me and my partner would travel down some of the roads that no one really goes on.....hop out the jeep and begin a decent trek through the property. AND I'm definitely bringing the ammo. Im probably more excited about getting to camp and shoot a hog than I am about taking home a decent buck. 

SouthGA- Is there any part of the property that no one can easily get to? Im gonna try for the least pressured area and put in some ground time. Do they travel the swamp a lot? Or just stay around the edge? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gobblergetter (Oct 30, 2009)

SouthGAHunter said:


> I hunt Chick a lot.  DEFINITELY take a compass, like HH22 said, in those swamps, a gps is basically useless, and you are lucky to get enough cell phone service to send a text, much less call or use the gps on your phone.  I would put on my walking boots and get off the roads.  I like to find some edge and hunt it.  The best luck I have had out there is when I find some oaks that are dropping that create an edge with pines or a swamp.



learned that the hard way didnt you hahaha

oh and I'll be at the hunt with my dad and brother.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Oct 30, 2009)

the funny thing about chickasaw is that even though its a big place and its big swamps there are very few places that are inaccessible.  take a aerial map...cuz the bad thing is you will think u are way off the road only to set up and watch a truck ride down another road after u set up....LOL kinda tricky


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 31, 2009)

Take note of the many (almost all) signs posted at the beginnging of ATV/FOOT trails that says "no vehicle access". At that point you must walk. The jeep is great for the main roads, but does you little good for getting you closer to the swamps.

If you have time and the dollars, buy a GPS by Garmin called a Vista HCX. It is gray in color and will run you a little over two bills. It will pick up a signal all over Chichasawhatchee. You will still need a compass for navigating because the GPS internal compass only works well if you are moving rather quickly. Use the GPS to tell you what "direction" you need to travel, but use your hand held compass to follow that direction.

Be sure to hunt well off the roads. Many people hunt in trees less than 50 feet off a road. This is nuts. DNR has had a field day writing tickets to these jokers.

One more thing, If you camp, please ask other hunters to not discard their deer/hogs close to the camp ground. A week or two later smells like ... really badly! Other hunters might like to enjoy the camp grounds after them. Last year was a total mess!
Clay


----------



## huntingonthefly (Oct 31, 2009)

My Garmin 60CsX works great out there. Standing still too- forgot what u call that feature. Thanks to friends on here for the suggestion last year. My friend William hunted the last hunt and got both his deer and a hog during late midday- stay out there!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 1, 2009)

yea they hav been thining the pines over there an hav got the snakes on the move hav killed 3 rattlers an to cottonmouths over there this year. they  hav put up alot of gates so be ready to walk. there is a open  buck only or hog hunt nov 5-7 going over there to scout around myself. swamps are holding a little water so you might want to bring your waders. you just hav to get there early an stay late. we might camp by the  dnr  shed


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll be camping near the check-in station. I'll be in a lifted Black Jeep Wrangler that's never clean and always load down! So come say hello. 
I wont be able to pre scout the land which is a bummer but I hope to be there a day before the hunt to do some walking. 

I called and talked to a GW and they said not to dump the remains near camp and the biggest problem they have is getting the hunters to stay quiet after 10pm HAHA!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2009)

I`m liable to be prowlin` around in there, this Thursday and Friday,  somewhere...


----------



## Gobblergetter (Nov 2, 2009)

I may head over there this weekend and take a look..

I hope to make the whole hunt. I'm hoping and thinking it will be much better than the november hunt last year provided we get some cooler weather


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea i was there this weekend an seen a lot of deer took a spike an 2 hogs. Will be there for the quota hunt also. Me an 2 of my buddies got picked. They are  cutting alot of trees down in the bull pin gate  an  hav cut some trees off of the main dirt road down past the dunlot gate. Road was closed  down by the dunlot the other day. Hope  the county has it fixed before the quota hunt. If not will hav to go into leary off of 37 an down 62 to get from 1 side to the other.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 8, 2009)

yea the county has got to fix the roads there...bout 2 months ago i tore my truck up pretty good down there where the road crosses the main creek...been goin around through leary since


----------



## kr983 (Nov 9, 2009)

I went down last Thursday and Friday. I got a buck and my brother-in-law took a big 200 pound hog. We changed  spots a couple of times and I watched deer all three times I went out. Good luck to you!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone else going to this Hunt. Nicodemus are you?


----------



## Murphy (Nov 21, 2009)

Hunted the Quota and didn't see a deer anywhere


----------



## Judge (Nov 22, 2009)

Murphy said:


> Hunted the Quota and didn't see a deer anywhere



How were the roads?


----------



## RiverDan (Nov 22, 2009)

Eastern side roads were all passable and generally pretty good shape.  We traveled from the check station all the way down to Flat Loop road area.


----------



## RiverDan (Nov 22, 2009)

We had a group of 6 hunters and only killed three deer.  A lot of stand hours went into those deer.  The NE check station only reflected 18 or 20 deer harvested.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Nov 22, 2009)

Murphy said:


> Hunted the Quota and didn't see a deer anywhere


Heard there were 90+ bucks killed on the sign in hunt before this quota.Why have a sign in rifle hunt before a quota hunt?


----------



## Dupree (Nov 22, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Heard there were 90+ bucks killed on the sign in hunt before this quota.Why have a sign in rifle hunt before a quota hunt?



i wouldnt even put in for a quota that was gonna have folks all over the place not too long before. whats the point in it? hunt it for free or use my quota opp? i think ill hunt it for free and hope for a buck!


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats the harvest record from the hunt. I wished I looked to see they had a sign-in rifle hunt before the dang quota hunt!!! I didnt see squat but there were some nice deer killed. Some of the roads were closed and I didnt get there with enough time to scout and find a good place. The guys that camped next to us saw some deer and shot two. One shot atleast a 6.5 year or older 8 pt Buck, the GW started calling all the GW's to come look. "He Killed Moses!"


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 24, 2009)

yea well me an my 2 buddies got two bucks a nice 6pt an a small 5 pt an 2 does an  1 hog. hunted all 3 days an hunted all day long to get them. the main dirt road was closed at  spring creek right at the dunn lott gate. also they  are not allowing atv's   except for on the acess roads. cant use them to haul your kill out of the woods. they are still cutting trees


----------



## Murphy (Nov 28, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Heard there were 90+ bucks killed on the sign in hunt before this quota.Why have a sign in rifle hunt before a quota hunt?



I hunted the sign in hunt too  No deer The road is still closed at the creek but all the other roads  are okay I drive my car all over that place with no  problems 

Took my Bluetick pup out last night for his first walk in the woods at night got about 75 yards deep  near gate 6 and spooked a herd of  hogs   We ended that walk quickly my light was going dead I could hear them just couldn't see all of them 

My luck I saw deer everytime I squirrel hunted the place and Squirrels everytime I sat in a deer stand 

Got to take my daughter a few times so it was worth it even if we didn't get a deer


----------

